# Sony Walkman Net MD



## geodefilippo (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Anyone have any experience recording with the MZ-N707 Type R?

I have find that the recordings I make using a condenser microphone cannot be transfered to my Sonic Stage play list. I get several error msgs.

I have tried all the recording formats with no luck. I cannot get any of these recordings off the mini disk. 

Geodefilippo


----------

